# Change Diffuser 2008 S-Line to 2009 S3 Sportback



## zLyh (May 1, 2010)

Hey Guys,

i`m from Germany and no one her can help me, so i thought maybe you could?! I have the 2008 A3 S-Line with S-Line Exterieur. Now i know i can change easily the S-Line Diffuser to the new S3 Sportback Diffuser. But what is with the Exhaust?? I also know the Exhaust is to short for the good looking.

What can i do?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

S3 diffuser places the exhaust tips in a more medial postion so the right tip is almost touching the inner portion of the exhaust valence. It's an easy fix as any muffler shop can fix the tips with an alignment. Plenty of stolen S3 rear bumps on ebay uk. Take a look in there.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

so from an S-Line rear, do you have to buy the WHOLE S3 rear bumper, or can you just get the lower grey valance area and replace just that?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

ProjectA3 said:


> so from an S-Line rear, do you have to buy the WHOLE S3 rear bumper, or can you just get the lower grey valance area and replace just that?


if you have 2008.5 and below u need valance, and grey part

if you have 2009+ you need bumper, valance, grey part


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

tp. said:


> if you have 2008.5 and below u need valance, and grey part
> 
> if you have 2009+ you need bumper, valance, grey part


awesome i just need the valance and grey part.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ProjectA3 said:


> awesome i just need the valance and grey part.


ok i need to take my word back because there seems to be some part # problems.

Some people say u need 2 pieces some say you need 1.
We are waiting for this guy to report back when he buys the valance. He gave 1 part # and it suppose to include both valance and grey part(8P4 807 434 G 1RR )
But i read somewhere else you need to get grey part and valance. So just wait

Here is the thread.

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/showthread.php?63799-Facelift-S3-8P-rear-diffuser-part-number


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i am curious as well... i would like to swap it out with the oem rear valence and have a shop paint the new one black and then install it... only two issues concern me though, fitment and clearence with exhaust tips.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

freegolf said:


> i am curious as well... I would like to swap it out with the oem rear valence and have a shop paint the new one black and then install it... Only two issues concern me though, fitment and clearence with exhaust tips.


it will fit

how many times do i need to say it?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

my apologies, just want to make sure... special order parts like these are non-refundable, and its better to ask twice and order once than... well you know.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

FreeGolf said:


> my apologies, just want to make sure... special order parts like these are non-refundable, and its better to ask twice and order once than... well you know.


only thing we need to check is part #. waiting on the guy from UK to buy from dealer and check part # then we can order.

If you guys do get this you will need to get s3 skirts to match and s3 front to match.


----------



## zLyh (May 1, 2010)

Hey guys,

at first i have the part # for you ! You need both parts from the Diffuser ! 

The grey thing inside 8P3 807 434 G 1RR 102 €
The Car Paint thing  8P4 807 521K GRU 83 €

Can you realy offset the exhaust without problems. Has anyone tried??


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

zLyh said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> at first i have the part # for you ! You need both parts from the Diffuser !
> 
> ...



I have the same part #'s

but the guy in UK saying its 8P3 807 434 G 1RR for both valance an grey part. We are waiting for him to get the actual part and report back. 

I am pretty sure you need both the part #s u posted.


----------



## zLyh (May 1, 2010)

i`m 100% sure that you need to buy both of the parts !! Many in my German Forums bought it ! I`m really interested to here how he fix the problem with the exhaust

Sorry about my bad English :sly:


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> If you guys do get this you will need to get s3 skirts to match and s3 front to match.


only thing is, i dont want s3 grille and no other grille fits in there... so i may just do rear valence alone.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

FreeGolf said:


> only thing is, i dont want s3 grille and no other grille fits in there... so i may just do rear valence alone.


it will looks soo weird because the lines dont match up


----------



## zLyh (May 1, 2010)

what is with the exhaust ?!  does anybody changed the Diffuser already?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

zLyh said:


> what is with the exhaust ?!  does anybody changed the Diffuser already?


couple people on audi-sport.net did it already


----------



## zLyh (May 1, 2010)

and if you change the side skirts too? i think it will look great with the S-Line front


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

ecs tuning has the part:

ECS Tuning: S3 Rear Valence...

I think I am going to go for it, and paint it black then try to install it...



tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> couple people on audi-sport.net did it already


anyone here have pics of this?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

i think u need the other piece also

The grey thing inside 8P3 807 434 G 1RR 102 €
The Car Paint thing 8P4 807 521K GRU 83 €


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> i think u need the other piece also





FreeGolf said:


> ecs tuning has the part:
> 
> ECS Tuning: S3 Rear Valence...
> 
> ...




n8 on audi-sport

search valance in 8p section


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

thank you, i will do that... 

(not interested in the grey paint, i am going to paint it black.)


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

FreeGolf said:


> thank you, i will do that...
> 
> (not interested in the grey paint, i am going to paint it black.)



it comes grey u can paint it watever color.

heres 2 door with S3 rear and Votex side


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

S3 rear with no skirts


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

what it looks liek w/o the grey part installed


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

you're awesome... i really appreciate the help... so basically with out the side skirts or appropriate after-market rockers its going to look 'buck-toothed'... you basically need to do the whole thing or nothing at all as you originally stated...


----------

